# NC Homestead property



## LMonty (Jul 31, 2006)

Very good friend of mine has just put her home on the market with the intention of moving here to the Ozarks. I offered to put it on here for th every selfish reason that I hope she finds a buyer soon so she can move closer this fall! 

18.8 acre piece, with a stream running along one side of the property. 2 barns, attached 2 car garage, and a seperate one car garage with an efficiency apt on top of it. Pasture and some wooded acres. fenced for goats. Listed as a manufactured home, this is a spotless modular that was ordered new with full drywall and many updates. 

The hard work of setting up a homestead type property is already done here, this is a walk in the door and bring your animals kinda place. Just north of Gastonia NC and IIRC about a 30 mile commute to Charlotte, there are lots of opportunites and ammenities in the area. 

If you might be interested, please check out the link and contact the realtor for questions. Thanks for looking! 

http://www.allentate.com/SandraMose...ID=1355772&ListingPosition=1&From=QuickSearch


----------



## ChasingDreams (Apr 8, 2006)

Good luck with the sale! I live not 10 minutes from your friend! :angel:
While it's a very nice area, we'd also move to the Ozarks given the right opportunity!


----------

